

Show HN: Scoretastic, the beautiful score keeper app - garthhumphreys

Introducing, Scoretastic the new score keeping iPhone app - Keeping track of the score has never been so beautiful. http://konec.ky/software/scoretastic/
======
huhtenberg
There's no easy way to say it, so I would just say it as it is. I would be
careful to call the app "beautiful". At the very least it is not consistent
with the native iPhone look and feel (nor is it even in the spirit of it). It
basically looks foreign on the iPhone.

